# Couple Schwinn Predators from a garage sale yesterday.



## indiana dave (Sep 14, 2014)

Got these two yesterday. Looked pretty rough at first, but are actually cleaning up nicely. My daughter and I actually rode the pink one around after only airing up the tires and tightening the bottom crank arms.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2014)

These were very heavy bikes and unpopular for serious BMX riders but they were good quality and great beginner models. They have certainly found their niche in the market. Good score!


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 14, 2014)

The freestyle bikes were heavier than the BMX bikes.
I had a Jetter, which was only made for a couple years.
The GTs were definately more popular Free style bikes,at least in my town.
We had a Schwinn store, so Predators were actually pretty popular too. I had at least 3 friends who had them, and even with the Atari style decals.
I got these, 3 vintage cruisers, and a pile of parts all at the same place.
Got a pretty good deal, I think.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2014)

In June, 2009 I pulled an '87 Freeform EX, '83 Huffy Racing 35, and a very rare 1988 Western Flyer Wildcat 5-speed 20" bike, and a motherload of parts out of a swamp.

The Freeform was a shell, spray painted and in dire need of a restoration. It was heavy as all get out. The Racing 35 was under an old boat and trailer and complete rusted out. The only thing "salvageable" was the Skyway Tuff Wheel II mags it had. The Wildcat was actually in pretty decent shape! It still had vibrant decals and paint (though it had several scratches), it even had some of the trim left on it!

Here in the Dayton area, it was Huffman or nothing! The same went for GM. If you didn't buy those products, you didn't support your neighbor that worked at the plant. It was like Studebaker or Chrysler in Indiana, Ford in Kentucky, Toyota in Tennessee, etc. Schwinn was built in Chicago, Murray was built in Ohio and in Tennessee (my first bike was a Murray, we lived south of Nashville at the time). If a company had a plant or dealer network in a certain area, it kind of created a local brand loyalty there by default.


----------

